# Goat Mlk in Chapstick?



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

I am wanting to add a goat milk chapstick to my line. I have seen them in stores, and have even used some and like them. I am curious about needing a perservative or something to keep the milk from going sour. I just want to add a drop or two to my current base so I can say it is a goat milk product. Any advise?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen it too and I don't see how they can put it in without a preservative. While I would like the label appeal, I'm not willing to use a preservative and there's just no way milk doesn't need it.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

You definitely need a preservative if you are using fresh milk. And that (in my opinion) ruins the appeal to adding goat milk. I've often wanted to buy somebody's and send it to the test lab to see what is growing in it. 

PJ


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

You also can't mix oils, butters and goat milk without an emulsifier.


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

What about adding powdered goat milk to the butters when the are warm? Would you need a preservative since it is powdered? I have no idea, just a thought.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought of that, too, dacaree. If it's solely for the goat milk label appeal, why not?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I still would use a preservative but I don't add things just for label appeal. I make only goat milk soap and regular lipbalm and it sells fine without GM. I have used Canus brand lipbalm with GM and can't tell the difference in it from any other lip balm.


----------

